# Medical Training Question



## MissKitty1031 (26 Jan 2012)

Hey,
I'm sorry if this is asked else where but if it is I can't find it.
I screwed up in high school but I've always been fairly good with the human body. I wanted to go through Canadian Forces Medical training but I can't find a lot of information on it. If anyone knows the minimum requirements to join could you help me out? 

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Jan 2012)

Check out the CF recruiting web site http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-70#info-1


----------



## lobsterclaw (30 Jan 2012)

I am considering joining the military and becoming a med tec.  I am graduation with a Ba in sociology in the fall and am thinking about applying to college for a paramedic course.  I am wondering if this is preferred before joining or if the military would rather provide all the training themselves.  Any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## lobsterclaw (30 Jan 2012)

thanks!


----------



## mariomike (31 Jan 2012)

> I am considering joining the military and becoming a med tec.  I am graduation with a Ba in sociology in the fall and am thinking about applying to college for a paramedic course.  I am wondering if this is preferred before joining or if the military would rather provide all the training themselves.  Any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks.



Saw a similar question about how to make Med Tech applications competitive, yesterday in the Recruiting forum. 
FYI, if interested:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/104329/post-1109768.html#msg1109768


----------

